# Piano Concerto No. 1 Op. 2



## OrphenFire (Jan 18, 2011)

This doesn't really conform to the rules of concerti, but it is what I call my Piano Concerto Number 1. It is a three movement piece with a solo piano accompanied by an orchestra, even if the piano isn't as influential as it could be. I am very satisfied with this piece. It mixes styles of the romantic period with modern cinematic themes. Please listen to the piece in its entirety and offer constructive feedback. Thanks! 

Piano Concerto No. 1 Op. 2


----------



## OrphenFire (Jan 18, 2011)

Bump ^.^

This is a classical site, right? Doesn't anyone have anything to say about this piece? Anything?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I can't enjoy piano concerto written in movie music aesthetic and quality, sorry.


----------



## OrphenFire (Jan 18, 2011)

Aramis said:


> I can't enjoy piano concerto written in movie music aesthetic and quality, sorry.


That's such constructive feedback. Thank you.


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

It's quite repetitive, after a while it feels like it's just looping. "dum dum dum do DUM DUM DUM CCHHHHHH" this "motif" is cool, but it gets REALLY boring after repeating every 5 seconds, some variety would be really nice. It reminds me of looping background music to the main menu of some RPG, in fact, I think that's it main problem, it feels like background music. Classical music is generally meant to be listened to actively, not passively. This music feels like it's meant to be heard, not listened to. If you went into game composing with this work, you would do REALLY well, but as for classical concert music, you're not quite there yet. I would suggest you buy this book: http://www.amazon.com/Classical-Form-Functions-Instrumental-Beethoven/dp/019514399X Study classical form, and try to apply your (very nice) style of writing to these forms (don't follow them too strictly though) and your music will become very interesting.

Also, I wouldn't personally call this a piano concerto, it feels more like you've tried to compose an exclusively orchestral piece and have just thrown in some piano solos as an afterthought. Study the structure of the piano concertos of Mozart and you'll see what I mean.

Sorry for the negative criticism, I know how much it sucks to receive it after you've worked hard on something. I do think you have great potential as a composer, I wouldn't have responded otherwise. I think you should ask yourself whether you really want to compose concert music, or whether you in fact find more pleasure writing for games or films. If you decide that your heart is in classical concert music, then you have a lot of work to do in order to transform your style to suit the expectations of a classical audience.

-Steve


----------



## OrphenFire (Jan 18, 2011)

I replied with a long reply, but it seems to have gotten lost in the interwebs. Short gist of it though: thanks!


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

It's not bad, but it does feel more like incidental music for a video game or a movie. It sounds more pop than classical. But hey at least you can write music in general, my compositions are terrible


----------

